# Which pic is the cutest?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I was going to enter one of these pics into a couple of different photo contests, but I wasn't sure which photo to submit. Of the following, which do you think is the cutest photo?

[attachment=58063:tchelsi_..._removal.jpg]

[attachment=58057:102_3731_alt.jpg]

[attachment=58058SC02761...emov_600.jpg]

[attachment=58059SC04767_2_alt_600.jpg]

[attachment=58062SC09953...pped_600.jpg]

tee hee ... check out that little tongue!
[attachment=58061SC09952...pped_600.jpg]

[attachment=58060SC04849..._rem_600.jpg]

Thanks for your help!
xoxo


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They're all so cute! My favorites are #1 and #3!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my doG ... there is NO WAY I could pick just one!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love them all but the 1st and 3rd are my faves!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

They are all adorable but number 1 is very artistic and unusual and really captured my eye. Great work Heidi!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I had to look at them several times & it's very hard to pick a favorite. It's a toss up between 1 & 2 for me. #3 is precious too. They're all adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

#1 is my favorite.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like #2 best!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 4 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847294


> I had to look at them several times & it's very hard to pick a favorite. It's a toss up between 1 & 2 for me. #3 is precious too. They're all adorable.[/B]



I agree with everyone, the pictures are adorable! But I have to say #1 is very good! That is a great moment captured on film, your furbaby is adorable!

Jenn


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I absolutely love the first one but the last one really looks like he is looking straight into your eyes and sooooo cute.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Like all the pictures, LOVE picture #1!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh it is just soooo hard to choose!!!!! they are ALL SO ADORABLE ...#1 is my fave


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! GREAT pics! :thumbsup: 
If I have to pic only one: Number 1 is awesome.
It looks really professional with the solid black backdrop.
I think you have a winning picture!
Good luck in the contest!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's tough cause they're all cute. I think the first, third, and the last one are my favorites.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorities are numbers: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7. :smtease: :chili: 

But, if you are MAKING me choose only a COUPLE of favorites, I would say numbers 2 & 6. If you go with #6 you may need to play with the lighting of it a little and darken it. I also really like #3. arty: 

Those babies take my breath away EVERY time!!! :smheat: :wub2:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My pic is the first one and the last one. Definitely the first one! Gorgeous!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I like #1 and #3. 
Your baby is so cute she looks like a perfect stuffed animal in some of the photos.
Wouldn't want you to get booted for "cheating" :wub:


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 4 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847285


> I was going to enter one of these pics into a couple of different photo contests, but I wasn't sure which photo to submit. Of the following, which do you think is the cutest photo?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> xoxo[/B]


Oh My, They are all too cute, I can't even decide


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The first one and the last one would be my choice. But the first one is my FIRST choice. Heidi, all of your pics are ridiculously gorgeous I have no idea how you could ever choose just one. :smheat:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are entering pampered pets contest, definitely #1 and #2........Love those two especially.......all are good Heidi!!!!! Pampered pet does not like the staged pic, but one that is unique and unusual as far as I can tell~~~~


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, #2.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you really expect us to be able to pic just one?!?! They're all absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: but if I had to then I'd say #1 and #7 or maybe #2 or maybe #'s 1 through 7 :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I really like #3, 1, 2. They are adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh they are all precious :wub: I'm no help to you :brownbag:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really nice pics  I am a sucker for close ups so I have to go #3


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, I'm sure they would all win first place. So cute, but I especially like #3.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you kidding, there is no way anyone could just choose one, your babies are far too cute. I really like the first, third and last.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My vote is #1, but they're all adorable, as per usual your excellent photography skills and having the perfect models!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE, LOVE #1 but also love the last one too!!!!!!!! The rest are really adorable but first and last are really special! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I love # 1 and #6!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the first is the most unique to me and my fav.

the one with the red shirt is very sharp, and eyes are looking at the camera.

the last one is cute too, but with the eyes down, is that good or not for votes, not sure.

it's hard to predict votes, but they are all cute pics.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

all cute! i really like the outdoors pics though, looks like little ewoks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: :smheat: Man talk about pressure. Like potato chips...how do you pick just one? I guess I'd have to go with the first and the last if you were holding a dog bone to my head. They're so captivating. :wub: Good luck and let us know where it will be if voting's involved.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It's hard to pick one! omg...but I would go with either number 1 or 3....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

1st and last


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, they are just all so adorable! :wub: :wub: How could anyone pick a cutest?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Heidi, darn it's so hard ... because I always love ALL of your pictures!!! And, needless to say ... these are all gorgeous. However, I am going with the first photo of Tchelsi. It's unique and beautiful. Her gorgeous eyes and fluffy beautiful coat stand out. And, she looks so relaxed and content. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And, I didn't peek at anyone else's suggestions.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

#2 is fabulous. I LOVE #4, but it looks a bit blurry. You have the greatest pictures. I just wish I could use a camera as you do. It's always such a pleasure to see your adorable pups. They look so darn happy all the time. Good for you! You're not only a great photographer, you must be a fabulous mommy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

1st and 3rd... IMHO!

They are all really adorable, though!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i LOVE the first pic!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

1st and last!

you have the cutest babies.. i esp. love your little tater tot :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

These are all SO cute, but I think the last one is my fav


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Heidi are you kidding me right now?! How the heck are we supposed to choose which pic is the cutest? This is an impossible task chica. :smheat: 


Alright alright. I'll have to go with #1 and #3. Seriously though....ALL of them are cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh wow, they're all cute. I like #1 and #3. I also like the 2nd one from the bottom.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heidi, if you're entering pics for Pampered Pets - you can enter more than one...just do one each day.
I've had three make honorable mention in one month...

Now your choices..... :blink: .....ummm...well I'd say if I had to pick one it would be #1. But I like Tchelsi in pic #2 also.

It seems by looking at all the posts, almost everyone chose #1 along with others...


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a hard decision, because all are cute! 

If I would have to make a choice, my favourite's are #1, #3 and the last one!

Good luck for the contest!

Please keep us updated!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG,They are all so cute ,but I think 1&3 are prize worthy. :biggrin:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

2 AND 3 are my favorites


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

my top 3 in this order: the 3rd one, the last one, and the the 1st one!

They are all precious though :wub2:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

wow they are all wonderful, how to pick just one is almost impossible.. BUUUTTTT if I had to choose it would be Number 1


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I love # 1 but # 2 might do better in a contest. I really can't decide, they are all too cute. :wub: I would probably have to turn them over & do eenie meeni mieni moe!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Although the pics you're considering are cute, I think the one you use for your avatar is best.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, dear, how do I choose just one?!

I absolutely love the first one of your little lady! :wub: :wub: :wub: I also love the last one of your little man. Those two are my faves. :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know how to choose. They are all so adorable. I love the one with the red top and the tongue sticking out.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Very tough to just pick one.... hmm... so cute.

#3 is my fav. then followed by #2 and #1.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

#1 and #7 is so cute all of them are but the eyes have it in that two pics


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Your pictures are always beautiful, but I like the first and last ones best.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I vote for #1 but it was a really, really tough decision!


----------

